# GNAOR Northwest Caravan/convoy



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Well, I thought I'd kick this off and try and generate some interest in setting up a path from the GREAT Northwest to the Great North American Outbackers Rally.

This was one of the good ideas that came out of the National Outbackers Rally thread that spawned the GNAOR. Since the GREAT Northwest is so large, the path to the GNAOR isn't going to be a simple one for all to agree upon.

From northern Washington, I-90 is a viable alternative while from Oregon and southern Washington, I-90 is out of the way. I-84 is possible a good alternative but passes by a lot of great opportunities for sightseeing along the way.

I found an interesting site for Truck Campers that caravan here. A great way to capture the maps and stops along the way.

If I had to plot a course for my family right now (keeping in mind that this will be the only major vacation we have in 2006) I would choose the following route to get TO the GNAOR:










(I got the map from the new GNAOR site.)

This route would let us see: 
Lewis and Clark Caverns
Yellowstone
Grand Tetons
Wall Drug (my favorite!)
Mt. Rushmore
to mention a few sights.

BBB

Sorry about the size of the map, a little bigger than I wanted but I wanted it to be legible too.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Not a bad route Brian!









But, let's not forget, we need to get home as well...

GAOR Route

Aztec Ruins, Natural Bridges, Canyon de Chelly, The Grand Canyon, Zion...

I'm in Heaven!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Looks good...although the northern turn in Wyoming would have me thinking, "I'm going the wrong way!" But, if the point is to visit sites along the way, all good.

I am thinking I-70 to KC and then south.









Randy


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Doug,
I had been struggling with the route home but your route looks good. I think I'd do the OK, TX, NM route rather than Kansas. My Mother's family grew up in AK and OK and she was born in the TX panhandle so that route would hold some interest. (In OK we might even see some Ghost Chickens, who knows?)

Definitely like the list of sights coming back, never been to most of them.

This is looking like a four week trip over all. It's also looking like a truly unforgetable one too!

Randy,
I know it may seem like a character fault but I really like South Dakota. I remember going through it as a kid and thinking it was one of the neatest places on earth! I had a strange childhood perhaps.

BBB


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

BBB,

Well, at that point you choice becomes NE or SD. As we have discussed earlier, SD may be the more enjoyable choice.

Randy


----------

